# Rave's Columbia-Villa Esperanza



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Just opened my bag (and as a reference was roasted on 14th) it is beautiful.Although I dont normally like fruit its just tangy enough.

Had as a long black and also as espresso,produced lovely crema.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you know this is roasted for brewed dude!!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

yes and it was fantastic as espresso


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I had some of this when ya sent up the extra londinium DSOL I had Dave,was nice,tasted like the londinium,looool


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Was looking for a bag to make upto free delivery and didnt read full description at the time.Have since read it and thought what the hell ,so tried and was impressed.So will this mean its even better brewed?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I love this for milk based drinks, especially macciato. The Mrs adores it as in a latte


----------

